# Cane toad fence to protect iconic gorge



## News Bot (Mar 15, 2011)

A GORGE in Western Australia's Kimberley region will become the first tourist attraction in the state to be protected against poisonous cane toads by a fence.

*Published On:* 15-Mar-11 05:17 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Banjo (Mar 15, 2011)

Bet it will take a lot of maintenance to keep it working.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats fantastic, but how does it work?


----------



## Naja_nivea (Mar 19, 2011)

Anything that can slow the toad march is fantastic. I am moving to Kununurra this week and will do everything i can to help with this project and others. There are 35,000 freshies in region and the population will crash and be catastrophic. Frillies & other species are locally extinct now in some areas where toads reached and other reptiles and some mammals will take catastrophic hit.


----------

